
Ask HN: Distracted? - pydox
I am unable to focus on learning. Whenever I start, I get stuck in doing other stuffs, such as watching movies, reading news, reddit etc. This habit is destroying my professional and personal life. How you focus on learning coding? Any tip, tricks or hack that can help me focus?
======
chipkey
I ban reddit during work. The only sites I allow myself to visit are the ones
that are very slow to update or one or two such slow subreddits like r/math
(while the rest of reddit stays banned). When I get an urge I simply go check
them out, see nothing has changed since my last visit and go back to work.
This gives my mind chance to cool off and regroup. After awhile this turns
into a habit and you start visiting sites like reddit much less often.

